# Question about poisonous plants



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

Does anyone have experience or knowledge about Golden Banner (thermopsis montana)? I have a lot of it on the trail that I walk daily and can only find information about it concerning cattle. I'm assuming that I have to keep the goats away from it...?


----------

